
How recent PayPal alternatives are better - mariushn
https://medium.com/@mariusandreiana/decent-paypal-alternatives-9d131202afb9
======
jiveturkey
clickbait. this is an ad for revolut.

~~~
mariushn
As mentioned in the article, Revolut is the one I used from all the digital
banks listed. All others are similar.

I genuinely wish it to be available earlier and know about it. If it doesn't
benefit you, that's ok.

Isn't it strange to see almost everybody on HN complain about PayPal, but then
write "clickbait" when alternatives emerge? I'll save my time in future.

------
mankash666
Curious why the oldest application of the blockchain - money - isn't in your
list. Actually, I find it mysterious that Revolut and PayPal are more popular
when Bitcoin and ethereum are freely accessible

~~~
mariushn
I never used Bitcoin & co due to instability. Most of my customers don't use
it either. I also looked on GNU Taler, but didn't find it useful to me.

